# HP Photosmart 7760 driver installation failure - hpzprl01.exe error



## xquisit117 (Dec 3, 2009)

HP Photosmart 7760 driver installation failure - hpzprl01.exe error! help!


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Have you tried to uninstall and reinstall the software using the full package software and driver of the printer? Make sure to disable any anti-virus and firewall installed in your computer before installing it back. You can also add that file as an exception in your windows firewall.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Fatal error HPZWRP01.EXE
1.	Perform System restore:
If the printer software was previously installed on the computer anytime before or even if the original issue was anything else before this error, then try restoring the computer to the date on which the software was working. You can then do add a device from the installation screen. The printer would start working fine as the software would already be available after doing a system restore.
2.	Uninstall the complete Software.
Perform L1, L2, and L3 uninstall. Then reinstall the s/w.
3.	Insert the CD & start the install, select custom install.
Under options select only "HP Drivers (required)" in order to install only the print/scan/fax drivers. If drivers will be successfully installed, you can add one by one the HP software starting again the installation and selecting Install More Software button & install the software in this order:
•	HP Solution Center
•	HP Device Functions
•	OCR Software
Do not install HP Participation Program or HP Customer Experience or HP Supply.
4.	Grant full permission to the system
Right click on My Computer, go to properties\security\Group or user names\ select the customer’s user name & click on permissions. Click to select the Full Control check box under Allow, and then click Advanced. Check both the boxes under advanced window. Click OK & close all the windows & restart the PC. Install the software by following customer install method.
5.	Make sure that you have write access rights enabled for the following registry keys:
•	HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors\
•	HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Environments\Windows NT x86\Drivers\Version-2\
•	HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Environments\Windows NT x86\Print Processors\
•	HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Printers.

In order to provide the write access, right click on the folder and click permissions. In the permissions window select the customer’s user name or ‘Everyone’ and give a check mark for full access.
Then install the drivers again.


----------

